# Silas...Athen, GA (Karen)



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw him in a link on PF and thought he looked so golden! I hope he gets out, he is precious!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

His tail looks like a red flag : He is a good looking boy, I hope he gets a new home soon!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw him on PF too.... what a face he has! His tail is a massive feather duster!!!

Nicole


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is so sweet lookingl I also see more golden than setter--and I grew up with English setters and have owned 2 Irish Setters. I hope he gets a good home.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have been keeping my eye on this one, too, as he really looks like a golden mix. If I could talk my DH into 6 I would have already picked him up as Athens is about an 1-1/2 from us. He is willing to let me pick up and keep for short period of time for someone else - any takers??!! I called on him earlier this morning and he does not have any applications and the owner surrenders are usually the first to put down.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just bumping this up as I know the Athens pound is getting full! I could even help cover the cost of the adoption fee if someone is willing to give this sweet boy a home. He shouldn't have to loose his life just because a new one came into his previous home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*wHICH KAREN*

Which Karen are you asking to help.

Does anyone belong to Saving Georgia Dogs Forum to post for help for him on?

Please email the Golden Ret. Rescues in GA.

We will need a rescue for him.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have just sent an e-mail to Adoptagolden in Atlanta to see if they have room and could help.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I gave all the info to one of my customers in GA looking for another Golden...she will call today...lets hope!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. Grra*

I just emld. Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just got an e-mail - Silas has been rescued!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah!! What awesome news! Way to go, Silas!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Silas*

So Happy for Silas!
Bet it was one of the great Golden Ret. Rescues!


----------

